# Five Reasons I Hate Phil Baroni



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I really can't stand this guy. Here's why....

1) He really does suck. The only time he was impressive in the cage to me was last year, later I found out that he tested positive for steroids at the time. The only time he hits hard is when he's apparently on his juice.

2) His record is like 10-10 are you kidding me? If he's gonna get worked on the standup everytime, maybe he shouldn't label himself a brawler. Or at least not call himself a knockout artist.

3) This guy talks a lot of shit. He really runs off at the mouth. I like when fighters smacktalk eachother, but he continues to get his ass kicked. I mean he always gets beat up badly by his opponents. 

4) What is that dancing crap he does when he comes out? He does this crap every time with sunglasses and fuckin robes like a damn weirdo.

5) I don't see him winning a fight in the future. His performances are just getting worse. Everytime he talks to the press after one of his stupid losses and they ask him how he feels about losing he always says " I think it was a good fight" 

I hate you Phil Baroni, I wanna see Kalib Starnes kick your ass. 

From J.P.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

6)He had the nerve to call out Anderson Silva. If Villasenor did that to him imagine what would happen against Silva.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Pyros said:


> 6)He had the nerve to call out Anderson Silva. If Villasenor did that to him imagine what would happen against Silva.


Hahahaha. I almost forgot about that.

I'd rep you again if I could.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

J.P. said:


> I really can't stand this guy. Here's why....
> 
> 1) He really does suck. The only time he was impressive in the cage to me was last year, later I found out that he tested positive for steroids at the time. The only time he hits hard is when he's apparently on his juice.
> 
> ...


Man, those are like the 5 reasons I love Phil Baroni.

"I'm the mannnn, I'm the maaaannnnn"

That's the beauty of MMA, you need to back up your bark with bite. Then a gentleman in Villasenor comes in and kicks his ass. It's a great sport.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

evzbc said:


> Man, those are like the 5 reasons I love Phil Baroni.
> 
> "I'm the mannnn, I'm the maaaannnnn"
> 
> That's the beauty of MMA, you need to back up your bark with bite. Then a gentleman in Villasenor comes in and kicks his ass. It's a great sport.


And kick his ass he did. 

Phil Baroni says he can beat Anderson Silva.

Phahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I love Baroni, dudes Hilarious. He also looked good against Kala Hose before he gassed, he beat that kid like a red headed step child for the first 4 minutes, dude just wouldn't quit.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> 7. Took him longer to get in the cage than to get out of it.


He probably gassed doing that little dance of his :thumb02:.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

7. Took him longer to get in the cage than to get out of it.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Pyros said:


> He probably gassed doing that little dance of his :thumb02:.


jajajaj good one


----------



## masthrrck (Mar 5, 2007)

phil baroni is awesome with his dances and the way he used to knockout people like against menne that was the greatest knockout ever.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

masthrrck said:


> phil baroni is awesome with his dances and the way he used to knockout people like against menne that was the greatest knockout ever.


He had two great fights with Lindland, too. But he hasn't fought like that in a long time.

Maybe it was the Pete Sell fight...everyone who fights Sell has some kinda bad luck afterwards.


----------



## sudnvictory (May 29, 2008)

*Phil "The Phony"*

Right on with your 5 reasons, man. His opponent was much too kind after the fight. It would have been a great time to trash the "New York lame-ass" for being all show and no substance. A 10-10 record?

I hate these guys that start a fight and if they don't have their way, they suck. Houston Alexander is another one. How lame was he against Silva and the Sandman? Granted the Sandman fight may have been ended slightly premature by "quick stoppage" Steve Maz but he would have gotten destroyed if that fight went any further.

Phil needs to take his great body and quit MMA and go do Chippendale's. That way he can do his dance and there will actually be an audience who likes it.

I won't even comment on him calling out Anderson Silva.


----------



## Mr. Janks (Apr 28, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! I hate that guy!!!!!


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

All I see is five reasons why Phil Baroni is the man.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

pauly_j said:


> All I see is five reasons why Phil Baroni is the man.


Well, I don't like the guy, but I have to admit he's pretty hilarious, I'll give him that.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

New York City should sue to make him remove the "New York" from his "New York Badass" moniker. I'll give him this: he is a good showman but sadly he is only a showman during his interviews, prefight jiggy and then post fight ramble.


----------



## sudnvictory (May 29, 2008)

*Phil "The Phony"*

Wow, the Orange won another lax championship?? How many is that now?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

sudnvictory said:


> Wow, the Orange won another lax championship?? How many is that now?


Record breaking 10th title my friend. WOOT!! :winner01::happy03:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd like to see Baroni vs. Dong Sik Yoon. Dong can go after revenge for the Pork Fried Rice comment.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

vandalian said:


> I'd like to see Baroni vs. Dong Sik Yoon. Dong can go after revenge for the Pork Fried Rice comment.


I can't think of anyone I'd like to see him fight, since I know he'd get his ass handed to him.

He still says in almost every interview that he's gonna be "world champ one day".


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Walker said:


> Record breaking 10th title my friend. WOOT!! :winner01::happy03:


Aww man, quit rubbin it in! The Orange holding that title is so old! Lol onto the thread topic.

Anyone catch Baroni's post-fight interview? Did he mention anything about it being "a good fight"?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm trying to dig it up. I got Villasenior's I'll post it in a second.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Pyros said:


> 6)He had the nerve to call out Anderson Silva. If Villasenor did that to him imagine what would happen against Silva.


Maybe he has realized himself that statements 1-5 are true, and now he just wants to die.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I do have to hand it to Phil for taking on good fighters, though. In the last two years he's fought Misaki, Shamrock, Villasenor and Hose. At least he's not fighting bums.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

vandalian said:


> I do have to hand it to Phil for taking on good fighters, though. In the last two years he's fought Misaki, Shamrock, Villasenor and Hose. At least he's not fighting bums.



Hell yeah, I get to see him get his ass kicked alot.

:fight02:


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

J.P. said:


> I really can't stand this guy. Here's why....
> 
> 1) He really does suck. The only time he was impressive in the cage to me was last year, later I found out that he tested positive for steroids at the time. The only time he hits hard is when he's apparently on his juice.
> 
> ...





Pyros said:


> 6)He had the nerve to call out Anderson Silva. If Villasenor did that to him imagine what would happen against Silva.


YEP....Baroni is a total douche. 

This clown talks all kinds of shit about everybody he fights and claims that he's gonna take a world title everytime they interview him. If he wants a title so bad he needs to go to King of the Cage or Gladiator Challenge where its attainable. 

Anderson Silva....I won't even touch that one!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

BloodJunkie said:


> YEP....Baroni is a total douche.
> 
> This clown talks all kinds of shit about everybody he fights and claims that he's gonna take a world title everytime they interview him. If he wants a title so bad he needs to go to King of the Cage or Gladiator Challenge where its attainable.
> 
> Anderson Silva....I won't even touch that one!


Or maybe WWE?

That sounds better, 5 reasons Phil Baroni belongs in WWE.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

J.P. said:


> later I found out that he tested positive for steroids at the time.


Uh... he's with Hammer House... did anybody really need to wait for the test?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Uh... he's with Hammer House... did anybody really need to wait for the test?



What's the deal with Hammer House?


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

HE used to be a Chip 'n' Dale actually. The guy actually has some sick genetics. He used to Bodybuild a while ago and he looked amazing. He should mabe consider doing some Gay Wrestling Video's. He would clean up.

OR get back into BB. He has a small waist/joints with fairly thick muscle bellies. He could do well in the Health/Fitness Modeling too.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Zuke said:


> HE used to be a Chip 'n' Dale actually. The guy actually has some sick genetics. He used to Bodybuild a while ago and he looked amazing. He should mabe consider doing some Gay Wrestling Video's. He would clean up.
> 
> OR get back into BB. He has a small waist/joints with fairly thick muscle bellies. He could do well in the Health/Fitness Modeling too.


That could possibly be the scariest post I have ever read.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> That could possibly be the scariest post I have ever read.


lol:laugh: hes definetly been looking at baronis body in a non mma observing manner :confused02:


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

J.P. said:


> What's the deal with Hammer House?


i think he means randleman was with hammerhouse too and tested positive for roids and mark coleman sometimes displays somewhat suspect behaviour e.g crying, screaming and calling himself a [email protected]$#ng ***** after losing a fight


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

bigaza said:


> i think he means randleman was with hammerhouse too and tested positive for roids and mark coleman sometimes displays somewhat suspect behaviour e.g crying, screaming and calling himself a [email protected]$#ng ***** after losing a fight


Damn, so his whole camp is on some shit. That's a hell of a support regime.


----------

